# A Cleaning Question



## chelsea.kang (Dec 2, 2011)

I recently switched my hedgie to fleece liners and have some cleaning questions. I got white liners so I can see abnormal poo and pee easily and thought I'd be changing them pretty much everyday. Instead I found out that Marvin is VERY tidy. He remodels his entire cage but still manages to go to the bathroom only on the paper towels under his wheel. His wheel isn't even that dirty (this was of major concern until I was up one night and heard little feet pitter patter for 3 hours straight). 

Finally my question, how frequently should I change his liner? I originally was thinking every other day, or at least twice a week... Is there anything wrong with only changing liners once a week? 
I don't really want to wait until the liner starts getting smelly... so what's the best indicator other than odor?


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

My girl is also very neat. I change liners once a week  you should also be fine doing so


----------



## chelsea.kang (Dec 2, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Yup, once a week is okay. 
I wish I had that problem... I think Amelia likes to make more of a mess so she gets a different liner each time... :roll:


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

It will entirely depend on the hedgehog. 

I do a full cage cleaning/wash down weekly. I use multiple cage liners in my cages. The cage liner that is under the wheel is replaced daily. This is the one where the hedgehogs pee. I could probably get away with every couple of days, but I like to keep their cages as clean as I can to reduce the smell of urine.

I have had super messy hedgehogs that required a cleaning every few days though.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I spot clean daily and wash my doubled layered liners once a week. The wheels get washed daily and the litter pans catch most of the pee and they get washed daily too.


----------

